#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Sintra, Lisbon - 22 hours in

## DJ Pat

Over the weekend I hopped over to this lovely little town just outside Lisbon. It wasn't a holiday though, but a birthday party for a multi-millionaire at one of his properties high up a mountain in a very scenic setting. From leaving on friday night until sunday night I managed a 2 hour 'power sleep'..I can't sleep on buses and I often wonder why airports only have hard metal seating.


Bags packed at the bus station, ready for an overnight journey to Heathrow

Got to Heathrow at 5am and wandered around for 4 hours, took this great picture of a very regal looking 747

No real view on this BA flight, but a 3 hour flight at 10am should at least include breakfast, rather than the limp sandwiches they served. I put in a complaint, of course.

Got to the hotel after a 30 minute taxi ride and the heat almost killed me, the view from the restaurant was great though.



Delicious meal, no booze on this trip.

Got to the venue and the band were soundchecking amongst all the last minute preparations

Around the huge gardens was this ancient fountain and in the distance is a nicely decorated swimming pool with mosaic wall.

Looking the other way, those trees are concealing some great mountainside houses.

I could have sworn that when I took this pic I had the sea in the background.

This was the path that led from the house to the marquee. They dined on seven courses then made their way up at 1am.


There were 80 guests, all super rich types with their spouse, who had the privilege of dancing in this finely adorned space.

Band in fine voice, they played til 3am.

DJ hardware is quite technological nowadays.

My allocated space on the main mixer.

Back to the hotel at 6am


Took a quick snap as I left for the airport at 9am, having no sleep.

Lisbon airport before another miserable BA flight to London.

Back in London at last.

Camden Town tube.

Back home in time for dinner at Rick Steins.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nicely done.

How much did you get paid for pressing the start/stop button twice?

----------


## DJ Pat

Obviously all expenses were paid for but I'd rather not post the details here so I'll give you a clue. In Thai Baht it comes to 28,600.

----------


## dirtydog

^Damn, think I will become a DJ, I got all the hits from the 70's and 80's  :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Very swanky Pat.

Who was in the next bed ?

----------


## DJ Pat

Compared to slaving away on the Bangkok Club scene for a mere 3-6,000 Baht a night it's a walk in the park, but hey I had to earn a living somehow.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Very swanky Pat.
> 
> Who was in the next bed ?


After the party I did ask the organiser back for a drink as she was two doors down the hall but she declined saying she had to wash her feet after wearing heels all evening. 

Shame really but I wouldn't have tried it on in the name of decency.

----------


## Humbert

Fado. I hope you didn't have to do any of that.

----------


## Dick

> Very swanky Pat.
> 
> Who was in the next bed ?


Smeg ?

just a wild guess of course

----------


## Agent_Smith

> Smeg ?  just a wild guess of course


Smeg travels only in his head, won't see any photos here.







> I could have sworn that when I took this pic I had the sea in the background.


It's there, just same color as the sky so hard to delineate. 

Good picture thread, Pat. :goldcup:

----------


## chitown

> Compared to slaving away on the Bangkok Club scene  for a mere 3-6,000 Baht a night it's a walk in the park, but hey I had  to earn a living somehow.





> After the party I did ask the organiser back for a drink as she was two doors down the hall but she declined saying she had to wash her feet after wearing heels all evening.


Yes, but at least in Bangkok you would not have gotten brushed off. Tell us - are you one of those fellas that can't get a date back in the West? Come on don't lie!  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

^Not *can't* but if you ever hit the UK, take a look around at what passes off as 'pussy'. 

It's quite a sad state of affairs.

----------


## Neo

Nice thread Pat.. the jet-setter DJ lifestyle, whisked off to exotic locations, to play to beautiful people, all expenses paid.. 
and back home in time to sign on again. 

Nice when a plan comes together  :Wink:

----------


## chitown

> ^Not *can't* but if you ever hit the UK, take a look around at what passes off as 'pussy'. 
> 
> It's quite a sad state of affairs.


But you invited this one to your room for a drink and she chose to wash her stinky feet! You best get back to BKK before you lose your mind.

----------


## DJ Pat

Dealing with the feminazi attitude that's taken over the UK is not easy. In Bangkok it's very easy to get lucky of course, and on the two occasions in the last 3 months I've got lucky here, I've had to spend a fortune on all this wining/dining/getting to know you/''oooh we have things in common'' bollocks.

Away from the UK in Europe it's far easier, and girls are classier and you don't need to act like the lost puppy.

In Lisbon I got pleasant smiles - probably just politeness, but even that's a huge difference than the UK.

----------


## Dick

> In Lisbon I got pleasant smiles - probably just politeness, but even that's a huge difference than the UK.


Must have been that bulge in your pants. :St George:

----------


## pattayardm

I think the same Pat.

Most English women are so much in touch with their masculine side that they have forgotten how to be feminine.

----------


## DJ Pat

This party was laden with 50-something women - not my cup of tea though.

----------


## Bogon

> Must have been that bulge in your pants.


Yeah. 28,600 baht normally has the desired effect.

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

> This party was laden with 50-something women - not my cup of tea though.


must of been rockin fella,
what was it, ABBA and "Oh What A Night" ?
 :Smile:

----------


## The Enemy of Many

DJ Pat did u copy the name of DJ Private Pat from 3-6 Mafia?  lol  looks like u got a tight gig for 27 thousand baht not bad.  U older guys get the 30+ crowd pretty easily because the thai guys dont want older girls they only want them 18-28!  Unfortunately I also like the same range in age.   Any other western guys here get the younger thai broads like me? :sexy:  ::spin::

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ Expect some red lights bud  :Smile:

----------


## Dick

DJ Pat did a fine job , 

any ideas to your set list , for those old farts you were entertaining

----------


## dirtydog

> U older guys get the 30+ crowd pretty easily because the thai guys dont want older girls


I doubt the UK has many Thai DJ's.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> 
> 
> This party was laden with 50-something women - not my cup of tea though.
> 
> 
> must of been rockin fella,
> what was it, ABBA and "Oh What A Night" ?


Pretty much, yes.

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

> Originally Posted by Albert Shagnasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> ...


never mind mate,
500 spons in yer pocket
and never had to add wear to that champion sound remix  :Smile:

----------


## Satonic

So every one was disco dancing...

As fast as lighting?

I hope you didn't find it at all frightening

----------


## DJ Pat

> DJ Pat did a fine job , 
> 
> any ideas to your set list , for those old farts you were entertaining


He was quite a fussy man, and issued me with a rough list.

The band covered most of the usual party numbers thank God.

A few songs I played ....

Werewolves Of London
Bright side of the road
Losing my Religion
The Breaks
Let's groove
Boys are back in town
Superstition
Word up
I Found lovin'
Annie, I'm not your daddy
Mamma mia


Mainstream stuff.....just gotta keep the dancefloor full that's all, read the crowd kind of thing..

----------


## Cujo

Good thread Pat, looks nice there, but what's this?

TWO bags for an overnight trip?
And what the FUCK is with that gay plastic white bag?

----------


## Dick

Why you hating on DJ Pat's luggage ?

What do you carry ?

A Pink Hello Kitty overnighter ?







> Good thread Pat, looks nice there, but what's this?
> 
> TWO bags for an overnight trip?
> And what the FUCK is with that gay plastic white bag?

----------


## Cujo

> Why you hating on DJ Pat's luggage ?
> 
> What do you carry ?
> 
> A Pink Hello Kitty overnighter ?


For an overnighter?
Certainly not two bags, just this. (If anything)


(Im in Vietnam for a few days.)

----------


## DJ Pat

The green bag has my clothes and suits/shoes, underpants, socks and the white gay bag contains two booklets of CDs, a laptop, my headphones, a few loose CDs and all relevant cables as well as a magazine and newspaper.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Werewolves Of London Bright side of the road Losing my Religion The Breaks Let's groove Boys are back in town Superstition Word up I Found lovin' Annie, I'm not your daddy Mamma mia



Needs some Oops Upside your head  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

Only had 2 hours of playing time in all. So had to squeeze the hits in....I don't think I've played that track for almost 10 years

----------


## Cujo

> The green bag has my clothes and suits/shoes, underpants, socks and the white gay bag contains two booklets of CDs, a laptop, my headphones, a few loose CDs and all relevant cables as well as a magazine and newspaper.


That explains why you needed a second bag, it doesn't explain why it needed to be a white plastic screaming out to everyone, hey look, I'm a big flouncy gay boy bag.

----------


## DJ Pat

I don't think that's the first thing in people's minds when they see me with that bag. More like 'who's that handsome man'....

I didn't realise that a bag could define one's sexuality.

----------

